# FS : Tanks, stands & 36x16 metal and wood stand---UPDATED FF: Few types of gravels



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

*FS : Tanks, stands & 36x16 metal and wood stand---UPDATED FF: Few types of gravels*

1) One 27g with black silicone, new and in perfect condition, comes with glass lid. 35$

I can add light flourecent light fixture with bulb for 10$ each. Also have gravel and redish beige sand. Email for quick response. Can get you picture as well.

2.a)50g long with black wood stand(48x19x12). Stand is good condition and so is the tank. Stand has shelves on the side's and two doors with storage space in the middle. Asking 140$

OR

2.b) As this 50g is currently running. I can sell it as the full set up. It is mostly set up as a african cichlid tank. But if you'd like to remove any of the things for this set up let me know and we can work that out to. Will come with...50g tank, Black wood stand, 2 canopy lids, 2 Florescent light fixtures with bulbs, Aquaclear 110 (With Carbon, bio-media, crushed coral and sponge) basically brand new, Ehiem Jager 150W submersible heater, Rio 600+ power head, Black color quartz sand(55LBS of it), Nice pieces of holy rock(Perfect for cichlids, one piece is like a maze of holes!!) The full set up and a few baby cichlids that are getting some really nice colors for 250$!! obo Plus will throw in some water testing stuff and a vacuum.

And we can mix and match things to get closer to your price range.(Example: Swap the black colored quarts for regular gravel will save you 20$)

3) Metal and wood stand can hold tanks sized 36x16. Can also hold a smaller tank underneath. Asking 30$

4) 10g tank 15$. Basically brand new.

5) 33g long with river rock and 2 sponge filter bases silicon ed to the bottom, perfect for fry or breeding. 30$ have a lid for it as well. Btw this tank is brand new and never used. Glass and silicone are perfect.

6) 29g Long tank, with black sides and background. Needs to be re-silicone, 15$

FOR FREE: I have 3 buckets of gravel that I'd like to see be used. So I'm giving it away for free, all of them are natural colored, but different grain size and colors. These are BYOB(Bring your own bucket)

IF YOU WANT PICTURES OF ANYTHING FEEL FREE TO ASK I CAN EMAIL OR TEXT YOU THEM


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

you have PM.............


----------



## Wheelman76 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pm has been sent


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump bump, prices are not firm. So offer away! I'mk also looking for a home theater. In the color black  5 speakers a sub and receiver.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

PRICE DROPS! Just need this stuff gone, tired of the clutter lol.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Weekend bump


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Open to more trades then just fish stuff! I like electronics as well!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Re did the list so it's less confusing.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

BUMP!!! STill looking for a internal filter!! Fluval u2 would be perrrfect!!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Updated and added a couple tanks.


----------



## mkhazel (Oct 23, 2011)

how much for just the 50 gallon with stand?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Price is in listing.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Some gravel left and what evers left on the list. Prices are OBO


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

the new 27g what are the dimensions? And is it brand new or slightly used?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

BumpItty Bump


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Would you sell just the 50 Gallon stand?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sorry no can do. Or I'll have a running tank on the floor .


----------

